# UG filter for ADA soil



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I found a tank I really like but the only problem is that it comes with a UG filtration system built in. I plan on putting in crs with an ADA substrate. I was wondering if i could fill the base with ceramic bio pellets and cover the intake as there is no room from the built in filter and just cover that with a top layer of ADA aqua soil?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

'How to use' information of a bag with ADA soil states that *ADA soil should NOT be used with undergavel filters.*
They also suggest do not point filter intake to the soil directly.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> 'How to use' information of a bag with ADA soil states that *ADA soil should NOT be used with undergavel filters.*
> They also suggest do not point filter intake to the soil directly.


Just learned it the hard way...

Even an AC20 is too powerful for it, and the soil is flying everywhere


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah thats true Igor. I just thought if I added another sub as a base layer to cover the intake and seperate the ADA from the UGF it would improve the matter.

In anycase I will try it and I'll update how it goes. I will seperate the soil and UGF with a 2 inch sub of something else that won't fall apart.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 12 gal cube tank with Ada and an undergravel filter hooked up to an Eheim 2213. It works great it just wears out the Ada faster. I'll just have to change it after 1 year instead of 1.5 years.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

There have been mixed results reported by people who used UG with ADA...we'll all be eagerly awaiting your results.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates on your results?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It worked well for me. I still have mine going with descendants of my original shrimp. I've just set up a new tank in a similar way.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ADA can be used with a nice layer of bio media ontop of the followed by a fine mesh netting ontop. Many famous breeders on SN use this method and it works fine. Not sure if it kills the life expectancy of the soil... the bag clearly states this should not be done...

i am trying this on my next tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This method should boost soil KH lowering ability. This also means that you can use a smaller amount of soil to get the same effect


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

To prevent the soil from wearing out, if your UG filter does not cover the entire floorspace then you can create a slope for the filter.

I would put clay balls, or lava rock over the ug filter then put a thin layer of substrate over it (around 1 inch) and let it slope a bit up from there on. 

Therefore, you are using less substrate but still using enough to create a column of flow directly into the filter.


----------

